# Reptile Masters in brentwood



## scarecrow82 (Oct 1, 2007)

Not shore if anyone has been there but it wasnt the nicest places to visit.
I was just looking for some reptile places near me to get some ideas on what sort of lizard i wanted. Some of the animals didnt look in the best condition especially a little snake that looked on its last legs (no pun intended). The vivs all had big spider webs and it looked really dirty. May just be me but i wont be going there again.


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

Dunno where you're based but good shops to go to in my opinion are:

Cold Blooded in Rainham
Scales and Fangs in leigh on sea
Swallow Aquatics in Aldham, Colchester

Scales and Fangs will be the cheaper option and a good shop too. Cold blooded is fantastic, very large shop with interesting animals but can be quite pricey, they are always will to haggle though which is nice. Swallow Aquatics is good too.

All 3 have well cared for animals. There are a couple of other ones in Essex which are OK but most aren't it seems.

Some links for you:

Scales and Fangs |

Welcome to Swallow Aquatics

Cold blooded doesn't have a website but details are:

*Cold Blooded*
6 Broadway
Rainham, RM13 9YN
01708 630135

Hope this helps.

Also worth a look for more info and knowledgable people for face-to-face help etc. is:
www.erac.org.uk


Regards,

Matt


----------



## scarecrow82 (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I visited Cold blooded a the weekend with the misses and found it to be a top shop. It was like a mini zoo and we spent ages in there.
They do have some amazing animals in there like the snapping turtle and the little alligator but do anyone actually buy these?


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

scarecrow82 said:


> Thanks for the info. I visited Cold blooded a the weekend with the misses and found it to be a top shop. It was like a mini zoo and we spent ages in there.
> They do have some amazing animals in there like the snapping turtle and the little alligator but do anyone actually buy these?


No problems - Those two are shop pets but yeah people do buy these. Not many people though as they get big/heavy/dangerous. Neither of those are full grown yet


----------

